# So Hey Aldryic



## Jack (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 23, 2013)

Matt said he was hungry - it was the logical thing to do  h34r:


----------



## drmike (May 23, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 23, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> WTF?


tl;dr - they call me 'Pony' for a reason


----------



## jcaleb (May 23, 2013)

hello boss Aldryic.  Any little ponies along the way?


----------



## MCH-Phil (May 23, 2013)

amazing, now just tell me the background is an airport and those two in the back are tsa.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 23, 2013)

Those two in the background look amazed


----------



## Coastercraze (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 24, 2013)

jcaleb said:


> hello boss Aldryic.  Any little ponies along the way?


My daughter will be 9 this summer.  Currently no plans for any additions to the family, though.  (Yes, she has a mask of her own  B))


----------



## mitgib (May 25, 2013)




----------

